# JDBC-Verbindung: User wechseln



## __Guest__ (13. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich JDBC-Verbindungen: Ist es möglich innerhalb einer Verbindung (und innerhalb einer Transaktion) den User zu wechseln? D.h. man hätte dann so etwas wie einen Session-User, der die Verbindung aufbaut und einen Current-User für die aktuelle DB-Operation.

Besten Dank!


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (14. Jan 2010)

wozu soll das gut sein? Dann wird der Mensch zusammengeschissen, der das Auto aufgeschlossen hat, weil der Fahrer es im Graben versenkt hat? Ist doch völlig bekl****


----------



## Empire Phoenix (19. Jan 2010)

Wäre auch absolut unpraktisch, weil zb die mir bekannten sql Server über den User rechte definieren, und ohne gültige Userdaten keine verbindung aufbauen.

Erstell dir lieber eine zweite verbindung mit den entsprechenden userrechten (Aka admin login dialog bei einer Unternehmenssoftware) (die dann zb einfach die Connection auswechselt)


----------

